# Wasabi Cheese



## Wyogal (May 30, 2009)

mmmmmm.....
Just tasted, then purchased some wasabi cheddar. I believe it's a young cheddar in that it is rather creamy, still able to slice, though. It is addictive! I think it would be great with roast beef, or on it's own with crackers and beer!


----------



## chefkathleen (May 30, 2009)

Pass me a taste will ya? LOL. Sounds good!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 8, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> mmmmmm.....
> Just tasted, then purchased some wasabi cheddar. I believe it's a young cheddar in that it is rather creamy, still able to slice, though. It is addictive! I think it would be great with roast beef, or on it's own with crackers and beer!




Hi Kathy - Any details as to where you purchased? Sounds interesting. Also, was it real wasabi, or was it with horseradish?


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 8, 2009)

probably real wasabi, got it at a local shop known for their great cheese selection


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 8, 2009)

> or on it's own with crackers and beer!


 
Add some ham or smoked salmon to the cracker and you'll have a very tasty little treat.


----------

